
Learning to Perform a Perched Landing Using Deep Reinforcement Learning - cjCamel
https://link.springer.com/epdf/10.1007/s10846-017-0696-1?author_access_token=BEvJgzY3QauUddBuQAus2ve4RwlQNchNByi7wbcMAY5xhRRqI6HVNnXt8Pgp850SnuV5ue6mUo3Jc7FIP5FgLmqk34Wob3oqyuGtkg7E_1T0dg02IYhfY-3dvb8R9zEmaGzTogYCIXm4O4vZ_tSGnA%3D%3D
======
cjCamel
Associated video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU0WDWV6au8&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU0WDWV6au8&feature=youtu.be)

------
mendeza
Thats amazing! I wonder how they made the training data to teach the drone how
to land, I can assume it is challenging to fly a drone hundreds of times to
get a good landing. Unless they had a different model that they could sample
from.

~~~
uoaei
It is reinforcement learning, i.e., necessarily unsupervised.

